# A Fighter's Heart, by Sam Sheridan - anybody know this book?



## Buka (Sep 25, 2014)

Has anybody read this? I was reading the reviews on Amazon, but most who seemed to love it are fans, as opposed to those who train.

http://www.amazon.com/Fighters-Hear...-1&keywords=A+Fighter’s+Heart+by+Sam+Sheridan

Anyone here know it?
Thanks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 25, 2014)

Interesting read.  Not great but decent.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 25, 2014)

I read it.  It's a good book. But it's somewhat  autobiographical. So if you into reading about other people's experiences I would recommend it.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Sep 29, 2014)

i didn't read a fighter's heart but forgive my slight digression ... i read the followup, a fighter's mind, and liked it a lot. chapters/interviews/anecdotes with a marathoner, as well as frank shamrock, renzo gracie, josh waitzkin, randy couture, dan gable, and a few more.


----------

